# Can you breed half siblings?



## Bedste (Sep 29, 2011)

If two kids have the same father and different mothers can they grow up and breed?    What is proper in "goat world" ?


----------



## elevan (Sep 29, 2011)

Depends on how "correct" the kids are and what you're trying to accomplish with your herd.


----------



## Bedste (Sep 29, 2011)

ok.... does that mean if the girls are perfect it works but if they are not perfect then the imperfections will be magnified?  Please elaborate..


----------



## kstaven (Sep 29, 2011)

You could increase good and/or bad characteristics by doing this.  Without knowing the family line intimately it is a guessing game and kids could be better than the parents or far worse.

Much the same as with poultry.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Sep 29, 2011)

You can, it isn't like you are going to get two heads or anything. But  you may end up with a trait that was originally intended to be bred up with them popping up, like you increase your chance of getting parrot mouth, for example.   YOu shouldn't breed those offspring back to any of the same line after that, it increases your chances of throwing bad traits into them even more.   Really depends on what your reasoning is for line-breeding them. Just don't want to bother getting another buck? what are your plans with the kids?  

We have line-bred straight on father to daughter, just to give us another year with out buying a new buck.  And we decided if the doeling looked perfect we would keep her, but otherwise we would sell as terminal animal or to kids as show whethers.


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Sep 29, 2011)

kstaven said:
			
		

> You could increase good and/or bad characteristics by doing this.  Without knowing the family line intimately it is a guessing game and kids could be better than the parents or far worse.
> 
> Much the same as with poultry.


Exactly 

My AGS registration pending kids, that are already scheduled for breeding next year, have a fair amount of shared lineage. I have gotten to know(through seeing show records, milk production records, and photos) that they will make BEAUTIFUL kids that are destined for show & milk production greatness.  There are 7 ARMCH's just in my little herd sire's pedigree , and lots of *S's, *M's, *D's and E's.  I am still filling in pieces to his 6 generation pedigree as I find more information, and further back if possible.... it is quite the project!

ETA: If anyone here has any of the missing gaps for HighNote's pedigree, PLEASE email me!... with a picture if you have one!  I'm also trying to build a photo pedigree for him.


----------

